

Ask HN: Can I write a recommendation engine for HN? - kvh

Simple item-based (hackers who upvoted this article also upvoted...) and/or user-based (hackers who upvoted similar articles to you, upvoted ... ) recommendations would be cool to see on HN, possibly as a way to access (relatively) older content that one might have missed. this assumes people are actually away from the site long enough to miss something -- unlikely. addicts!<p>I think as the user base of HN continues to grow this can help keep things from approaching the LCD.
======
TJensen
HN is open-source. You could get the source and submit a patch.

~~~
csomar
Thanks for the info, is it written on PHP or PERL ??

~~~
stonemetal
It is written in Arc, PG's language in development. It is in the Lisp\Scheme
tradition.

------
aneesh
I like the thought of this, but you can't see who upvoted a particular
article, so it'd be difficult to make any sort of recommendation.

~~~
noodle
might be able to make some sort of greasemonkey script to make that happen.

~~~
BSeward
You won't be able to use Greasemonkey to surface information that is
inaccessible, like who upvoted what, unless I'm missing something?

You could write a Greasemonkey script that would would track what users who
have installed it have up-voted. Although that is not very elegant (users need
to be convinced to trust it and install it) nor effective (your dataset will
be self-selection-biased to that segment of the community), it would be a kind
of an interesting solution to play with.

~~~
noodle
yes, that second paragraph is what i was referring to.

its not the best or ideal solution, but its a solution that would make the
concept possible.

